# ripe milk



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure I've read it before on here... if you have milk that's "ripe" and could go to the dogs, some/most of you also will soap with it? I just can't get my head around "cleaning soap" with something yucky that went into making it, although intellectually I hear you that its the lye renders it all just peachy clean, right?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The lye renders liquid and fat...soap. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, I hear ya'... just gives me creepies a bit... probably putting lye on my skin should freak me out more, LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

PM me your address and I will send you some creepy goatmilk soap to try. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

lol

I have used "ripe" milk before in some of my soaps. Not bad milk, just stuff that has just started to turn. As far as I can tell it made absolutely no difference in my soap. Just milk that had sat for a day to long in the fridge. I also use "ripe" milk to cook and bake with, as long as the temp is going to get high enough to kill potential buggies. Quite a few of the bacteria that get into foods and milk won't really hurt you. Some of them may already be living in you.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

of course you're all totally and logically right 
but...

isn't there the tiniest ick factor?

ok, ok, ok... I'll put in freezer for soap "when I have time"...


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love my sour milk soap.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Sour milk soap is actually really nice. The natural-occuring sodium lactate in sour milk makes for a harder bar of soap. I know of someone who sours his fresh GM on purpose just for this reason. It has to be fresh GM and not pasturized for the sodium lactate is my understanding, though.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Being a vegetarian for years, the thought of spreading pig fat on my body grossed me out far more than using sour milk....

When my mother was a child they had a cow and her mother would skim the cream and put in a bucket which sat out, unrefrigerated for a week, after which she'd pick out the flies and sell to the cream guy. 

Have you ever heard of clabbered milk? People drink it all the time and use for cooking, etc. Sour raw milk is not bad milk. It can be used for all sorts of things. Now, I wouldn't use dirty milk, or milk that had been in the compost bucket or whatever, but that's because I have dogs and chickens and they seem to love it so much. 

I've used kefir to soap with and had excellent results, also buttermilk....aren't those just "bad" milk? Sour milk may smell funny, (not after it's soaped) but it's great for the skin. I never use fresh milk for soaping. My soaping milk is milk that I've filtered and refrigerated for home use, but it didn't get used fast enough...I like really, really fresh milk, like not more than about 3 days old, and so I'll put the older stuff in ice cube trays and freeze. 

Right now we have very, very little "old" milk and then it's only like a half quart. I'm still feeding 9 BIG kids and using every extra gallon I come across to make cheese with. I like using fresh milk for cheese because I only make raw cheeses and hate heating milk. So....I'm wishing I had more old milk for soap. Makes wonderful soap!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks, that makes sense.

yes, I quit reading some soap stuff early on at the word "lard", although logically I knew that lard and tallow were used. Since then I've seen a lot that use veg oils. Do those matter if they are "old" and past their prime? I do have most of a gallon in the basement, I think its peanut oil, might be just plain veg oil, I haven't looked at it in a long time :lol


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, the concept of lard in soap kinda grossed me out initially, and I'm definitely not a vegetarian. But I got over it. Lard makes very nice soap, and by that point, it's not lard any more, anyway. Actually, my favorite soap is a combination of tallow and lard, plus coconut, and a couple of other oils. It's fabulous. I make some all veggie soaps, too, but they are not quite as nice, even if they are still lovely.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Lard does make lovely, hard soap. I didn't like the soap I made with vegetable shortening...that was weird, but since most customers seem to prefer a vegetable soap, I keep it at that, although I do plan to do a "granny's old fashioned lard and lye soap", with a picture of a grandma or a dirty kid on the label.


----------

